# Paige Spiranac Callaway Commercial



## Carl140284 (Mar 10, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/145963216

Why haven't you clicked the link yet?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

Now that's wife material.


----------



## Curls (Mar 10, 2016)

That is a good commercial.


----------



## Lump (Mar 10, 2016)

I follow her on twitter, comes across as a really nice young woman(who's not just all about her looks). Wish her all the best in her attempt to get on the LPGA.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

Lump said:



			I follow her on twitter, comes across as a really nice young woman(who's not just all about her looks). Wish her all the best in her attempt to get on the LPGA.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.I'm not a crossfield fan,but have watched the Vlogs with Paige & she comes across very well. 
Just a shame that it was freezing in the last one so she was covered up &#128547;


----------



## hovis (Mar 10, 2016)

Come on guy's these women have feelings the're not just pieces of meat.

Look at the legs on it, and them lungs.  Mmmmmm


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

hovis said:



			Come on guy's these women have feelings there not just pieces of meat.

Look at the legs on it, and them lungs.  Mmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2016)

Nothing against her, she needs to live her life etc etc....

But it depresses me that the #1 golfer on the LET can't get a single sponsor while Callaway, for reasons that have nothing to do with golf, are happy to promote someone who isn't good enough to get on tour.

I really wish she'd knock this nonsense on the head and concentrate on her golf.


----------



## turkish (Mar 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing against her, she needs to live her life etc etc....

But it depresses me that the #1 golfer on the LET can't get a single sponsor while Callaway, for reasons that have nothing to do with golf, are happy to promote someone who isn't good enough to get on tour.

I really wish she'd knock this nonsense on the head and concentrate on her golf.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't do Anna kournikova too bad!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 10, 2016)

I think it's an embarrassing advert in all honesty, I'd like my daughter to be a golfer but the lecherous undercurrent of things like this just depresses me and makes me think she'l never be anything but an object to slimey old men.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

turkish said:



			Didn't do Anna kournikova too bad!!!
		
Click to expand...

Kournikova was at one stage in the top ten tennis players in the world and also number 1 doubles player at one stage. Yes she was very pretty and got a lot of marketing on the back of that but she was also very good at tennis. 

Think Karen has it spot on - she is only in the limelight because of her looks at the moment and if the LET number one player can't get sponsership whilst a girl who isn't even on the tour gets millions based on her looks - it doesn't do the ladies game any favours

She is a very pretty lady but who exactly is the advert aimed at ? Middle aged men no doubt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Lump said:



			Wish her all the best in her attempt to get on the LPGA.
		
Click to expand...

Is she going to Q school? If so when is this (assuming at the end of this current season)


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very crass. Loved it.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2016)

I watched it twice, and still have no idea what it is advertising.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kournikova was at one stage in the top ten tennis players in the world and also number 1 doubles player at one stage. Yes she was very pretty and got a lot of marketing on the back of that but she was also very good at tennis. 

Think Karen has it spot on - she is only in the limelight because of her looks at the moment and if the LET number one player can't get sponsership whilst a girl who isn't even on the tour gets millions based on her looks - it doesn't do the ladies game any favours

She is a very pretty lady but who exactly is the advert aimed at ? Middle aged men no doubt
		
Click to expand...

Or young men? 
Is she getting millions?
If so,good on her.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kournikova was at one stage in the top ten tennis players in the world and also number 1 doubles player at one stage. Yes she was very pretty and got a lot of marketing on the back of that but she was also very good at tennis. 

Think Karen has it spot on - she is only in the limelight because of her looks at the moment and if the LET number one player can't get sponsership whilst a girl who isn't even on the tour gets millions based on her looks - it doesn't do the ladies game any favours

She is a very pretty lady but who exactly is the advert aimed at ? Middle aged men no doubt
		
Click to expand...

What's the story on the LET no1 not getting sponsorship? I don't really follow women's golf


----------



## Crow (Mar 10, 2016)

Can't see what all the fuss is about, she hit some right skanky shots in that video.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			What's the story on the LET no1 not getting sponsorship? I don't really follow women's golf
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's something Karen mentioned.

If it's Beth Allen who is currently on top of the LET rankings she has no sponser and is actively looking 

I know a lot of the young players get basic club sponser but even then some don't


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 10, 2016)

Callaway are out to sell kit. Consequently, they are using marketing and feel that Paige Spiranac will be beneficial to them. Hopefully she will up her game and use the cash she gets to enable her to concentrate on practice. She is probably at the same level as a lot of other players just off the tour and they all need an edge to make it on tour. This might do it for her so I don't blame her for taking the job but it might also sidetrack her main goal.

Who knows? Not me but I wish her luck.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			What's the story on the LET no1 not getting sponsorship? I don't really follow women's golf
		
Click to expand...

Beth Allen. Coincidentally I was reading a story about her yesterday and it said she doesn't have a sponsor. She made light of it (I'm paraphrasing here) with something about "dumpy, gay, red-headed Americans not being in great demand in Europe". Sorry can't find the link - just something that popped up on twitter.


----------



## selwood90 (Mar 10, 2016)

They simply used her for marketing purpose. Don't get what all the fuss is about. They'll sponsor who they like and good on them. If you were in paiges position I don't think many would be complaining. She's using what she's been blessed with to benefit herself.  And good on her. As for sponsorship, I'm sure it's nowhere near the millions suggested.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 10, 2016)

I won't be buying any Callaway products from now on. An insignificant gesture, I know, but one I feel needs making.


----------



## selwood90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I won't be buying any Callaway products from now on. An insignificant gesture, I know, but one I feel needs making.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's a statement and a half! Bit extreme but if it needs to be done good on you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I won't be buying any Callaway products from now on. An insignificant gesture, I know, but one I feel needs making.
		
Click to expand...

On the strength of this advert. Seems a severe reaction, although I respect your decision, but if hadn't been Spiranac they'd have found someone else


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Beth Allen. Coincidentally I was reading a story about her yesterday and it said she doesn't have a sponsor. She made light of it (I'm paraphrasing here) with something about "dumpy, gay, red-headed Americans not being in great demand in Europe". Sorry can't find the link - just something that popped up on twitter.
		
Click to expand...

Why did she feel the need to bring up her sexuality?


----------



## Lump (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry but I call utter BS on that story. She's already a pro player, she'll be wanting to get paid to play someones clubs. 
Paige on the other hand will be happy for a company to fit her out with clubs and rep them. (undoubtedly for no fee).
Beth will be able to get any big company to fit her out with gear and do the same, but like any professional sports person, she'll be wanting a full endorsement contract. Then it comes down to if that person will outweigh the cost of sponsorship and potential revenue.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why did she feel the need to bring up her sexuality?
		
Click to expand...

Well it was quite a wide ranging interview that mentioned she'd moved to Edinburgh and spoke about her partner so in context it was perfectly natural. 

However, on the specific point of her lack of sponsorship, I'd also say it's probably quite relevant.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2016)

Lump said:



			Sorry but I call utter BS on that story. She's already a pro player, she'll be wanting to get paid to play someones clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Care to elaborate? Am I making it up?


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 10, 2016)

link to the article here, https://twitter.com/katesheppard8
click the my digital publication in the top post


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well it was quite a wide ranging interview that mentioned she'd moved to Edinburgh and spoke about her partner so in context it was perfectly natural. 

However, on the specific point of her lack of sponsorship, I'd also say it's probably quite relevant.
		
Click to expand...

So she hasn't got the sponsors so decides to play the gay card. 
Pathetic.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			So she hasn't got the sponsors so decides to play the gay card. 
Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Wind your neck in. As I said, she made light of it and it was a very jokey remark in the interview.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wind your neck in. As I said, she made light of it and it was a very jokey remark in the interview.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no worries,still don't see why she played the gay card. 
Paige Tho &#128076;


----------



## hovis (Mar 10, 2016)

How on earth has this thread turned into an argument?  and individuals saying they won't use callaway products.    Some of you need to take a step back and have a word with yourself.   A fit woman playing golf and getting paid for it. Big deal if she's no good.   Models get paid millions.   You going to stop wearing prada?

People just don't like to see others doing well and always seem to want to knock people off the pedestal to justify their own sad existence


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah but can she cook?


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 10, 2016)

giggity


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			So she hasn't got the sponsors so decides to play the gay card. 
Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly harsh.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 10, 2016)

With regards to whose getting sponsors and whose not etc, it's worth noting you don't see an 'unfit' male golfer in an advert - when's the last time aphibarnrat was advertising callaway? 

Sex sells, it's the way of the world. Shame but the truth


----------



## chico (Mar 10, 2016)

Just about every company trying to sell anything use good looking people to advertise their stuff. It wouldn't make me buy it or put me off for that matter. But it must work or they wouldn't all do it.
Unfortunately for the #1 lady on the LET she is right , dumpy gay redheads are probably not top of any advertisers wish list.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			With regards to whose getting sponsors and whose not etc, it's worth noting you don't see an 'unfit' male golfer in an advert - when's the last time aphibarnrat was advertising callaway? 

Sex sells, it's the way of the world. Shame but the truth
		
Click to expand...

It does, but reading the article it's not about Beth Allen doing commercials, she's still buying her own clothes and getting help from friends to enter comps, Aphibarnrat is at least sponsored, so you'd of thought someone would at least take advantage of her being a winner on tour and at the top of the rankings.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 10, 2016)

Didn't understand the advert so had to watch it again, would never persuade me to buy a callaway club as I don't like the brand but it has done what they are after as it has got us all watching/talking about and no doubt many others. I have not watched a Ping, Taylormade, Titleist ad recently so it's job done as far as marketing goes.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't like it. 

I have two daughters of that age who play sport. I'd hate them to be used like this to sell stuff to sad blokes. 

It's hard to articulate my distaste, but I think of sport as a meritocratic and generally life enhancing activity that women old and young should feel really belongs to them. This ad doesn't seem to go too far in that direction...


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 11, 2016)

Trying to work out what the ad was for.  At best it was a bit of cheap titillation and at worst it was ammunition for 3rd wave feminists that would be hard to argue against.


----------



## toffeelover (Mar 11, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Yeah but can she cook?
		
Click to expand...

Laugh out loud moment :thup:


----------



## Slab (Mar 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing against her, she needs to live her life etc etc....

But it depresses me that the #1 golfer on the LET can't get a single sponsor while Callaway, for reasons that have nothing to do with golf, are happy to promote someone who isn't good enough to get on tour.

I really wish she'd knock this nonsense on the head and concentrate on her golf.
		
Click to expand...

Can't say I didn't enjoy Callaway's/Paige's video but have to agree the story on Beth Allen not having a sponsor was surprising (had a look at her website and she's not helping herself with the latest 'news' items all being 9 months old) 
What sponsors going to dish the dough if a player says or does nothing 'newsworthy' for 9 months. Sounds like Beth needs some marketing advice
(yes newsworthy is a subjective term)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2016)

I've just ordered two dozen Chrome Soft, an XR 16 pro Driver and a set of Big Bertha irons......


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I've just ordered two dozen Chrome Soft, an XR 16 pro Driver and a set of Big Bertha irons......


Click to expand...

Well ........     as you're  bang in the middle of the "dirty old git" category they're targetting, that's  not a surprise


----------



## delc (Mar 11, 2016)

pendodave said:



			I don't like it. 

I have two daughters of that age who play sport. I'd hate them to be used like this to sell stuff to sad blokes. 

It's hard to articulate my distaste, but I think of sport as a meritocratic and generally life enhancing activity that women old and young should feel really belongs to them. This ad doesn't seem to go too far in that direction...
		
Click to expand...

Could be marketing Callaways clubs and clothes for young women as well!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2016)

And back to topic ...

A very pretty lady. 

But when all is said  & done, if all you can remember & talk about is the lady, and not the product, then it's not a very good advert.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Well ........     as you're  bang in the middle of the "dirty old git" category they're targetting, that's  not a surprise 

Click to expand...

That's a bit rude. Smiffy is a very dirty old git


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2016)

I think it's an advert for the Callaway Live TV show they put on each week rather than equipment..


----------



## delc (Mar 11, 2016)

Attractive young ladies are used to sell or market all sorts of products from cars to alcoholic beverages. I think this ad nicks a few ideas from the Nike ad featuring Tiger Woods and Rory McIlroy, i. e. golf balls splashing into people's drinks, etc.


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing against her, she needs to live her life etc etc....

But it depresses me that the #1 golfer on the LET can't get a single sponsor while Callaway, for reasons that have nothing to do with golf, are happy to promote someone who isn't good enough to get on tour.

I really wish she'd knock this nonsense on the head and concentrate on her golf.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't checked officially but it appears to me that on this dedicated golf forum ( I dare say the media in general as well) there are more threads info about Paige than the no 1 doris golfer I thinks that's why Callaway are all over her.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			I haven't checked officially but it appears to me that on this dedicated golf forum ( I dare say the media in general as well) there are more threads info about Paige than the no 1 doris golfer I thinks that's why Callaway are all over her.
		
Click to expand...

Which doesn't help the Ladies Game as there is more talk about someone who isn't even on the tour compared to ladies playing week in week out on the Tour. It's talking about a girl based on her looks as opposed to golfing ability.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which doesn't help the Ladies Game as there is more talk about someone who isn't even on the tour compared to ladies playing week in week out on the Tour. It's talking about a girl based on her looks as opposed to golfing ability.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's never happened before


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which doesn't help the Ladies Game as there is more talk about someone who isn't even on the tour compared to ladies playing week in week out on the Tour. It's talking about a girl based on her looks as opposed to golfing ability.
		
Click to expand...

If that bothers the LPGA they need to pull their finger out and make sure that me and others would rather watch/ talk about the LPGA tour than Paige.

I only have 24 hours a day a lot of people are vying for my time


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's talking about a girl based on her looks as opposed to golfing ability.
		
Click to expand...

So I assume that all the leggy blondes draped over cars in the ads can lap the Nurburgring in under 8 minutes????


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			So I assume that all the leggy blondes draped over cars in the ads can lap the Nurburgring in under 8 minutes????


Click to expand...

Did you mean David coulthard


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			If that bothers the LPGA they need to pull their finger out and make sure that me and others would rather watch/ talk about the LPGA tour than Paige.

I only have 24 hours a day a lot of people are vying for my time
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately whilst golf is a minority sport ladies golf is in an even worse position to try and find airtime to compete 

There are some wonderfully talented players on the LPGA but we just don't know about them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately whilst golf is a minority sport ladies golf is in an even worse position to try and find airtime to compete 

There are some wonderfully talented players on the LPGA but we just don't know about them.
		
Click to expand...

Do you get to many events on the womens tour?


----------



## Snelly (Mar 11, 2016)

pendodave said:



			I don't like it. 

I have two daughters of that age who play sport. I'd hate them to be used like this to sell stuff to sad blokes. 

It's hard to articulate my distaste, but I think of sport as a meritocratic and generally life enhancing activity that women old and young should feel really belongs to them. This ad doesn't seem to go too far in that direction...
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  Very well put.

This ad, and the phwoar comments on this thread specifically are the kind of passive, everyday sexism that blokes seem to be oblivious to or worse still, condone.   

In an era where women's sports are trying to get parity, I find this advert to be a backward step..


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 11, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I agree with you.  Very well put.

This ad, and the phwoar comments on this thread specifically are the kind of passive, everyday sexism that blokes seem to be oblivious to or worse still, condone.   

In an era where women's sports are trying to get parity, I find this advert to be a backward step..
		
Click to expand...


Apart from the minority sport angle, is it any different to the Freddie Lungberg or David Beckham ads of the past that girls would go crazy over. I'm not convinced they were admiring the quality of the boxers or the watch etc on show.


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 11, 2016)

pendodave said:



			I don't like it. 

I have two daughters of that age who play sport. I'd hate them to be used like this to sell stuff to sad blokes. 

It's hard to articulate my distaste, but I think of sport as a meritocratic and generally life enhancing activity that women old and young should feel really belongs to them. This ad doesn't seem to go too far in that direction...
		
Click to expand...

Ultimately it will be up to your daughters if they want to be 'used' in that way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2016)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Apart from the minority sport angle, is it any different to the Freddie Lungberg or David Beckham ads of the past that girls would go crazy over. I'm not convinced they were admiring the quality of the boxers or the watch etc on show.
		
Click to expand...

Both of those were also high profile because of their ability on the football pitch 

Yes they were also marketed because of their looks but they also got that chance because they were initially very good players playing at the highest level.

If Paige was mixing it with the best in the world then I think the advert would a bit better received but she isn't and it's only because of her looks 

Yes other sports use attractive ladies and men to market their sports but they are mainly models or sport stars that have made it


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 11, 2016)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Apart from the minority sport angle, is it any different to the Freddie Lungberg or David Beckham ads of the past that girls would go crazy over. I'm not convinced they were admiring the quality of the boxers or the watch etc on show.
		
Click to expand...

Or the bloke in the Levi's ad the list goes on.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 11, 2016)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Apart from the minority sport angle, is it any different to the Freddie Lungberg or David Beckham ads of the past that girls would go crazy over. I'm not convinced they were admiring the quality of the boxers or the watch etc on show.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is completely different.  See this article by Caitlin Moran to help you find some enlightened thinking......

http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/advice/a9641/things-men-dont-know-about-women-caitlin-moran/ 

This is a good read for all those responding on this thread referencing, legs, lungs, watched it twice, no harm in it, sex sells, everyone has to earn a crust etc. etc.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 11, 2016)

Carl140284 said:



https://vimeo.com/145963216

Why haven't you clicked the link yet?
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame most of the tricks were fakes. I think I'll forgive her though...


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Mar 11, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			With regards to whose getting sponsors and whose not etc, it's worth noting you don't see an 'unfit' male golfer in an advert - when's the last time aphibarnrat was advertising callaway? 

Sex sells, it's the way of the world. Shame but the truth
		
Click to expand...

I think kiradech aphibarnrat is in the latest Callaway advert?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 11, 2016)

I liked it. Good on her for making the most of a good break. The money she's making from Callaway will be allowing her to pursue her dream of getting on tour, and that's great.


----------



## Three (Mar 11, 2016)

hovis said:



			How on earth has this thread turned into an argument?
		
Click to expand...

Because there are always too many people who refuse to admit the major influence of sex appeal in the women's game. 

All the good looking women players are at it, you only need to watch an LPGA event to see how many of the more attractive ones use their looks and figures.   Short shorts/skirts, skimpy tops etc.   

Why do you think that many of the LPGA players are allowed to wear these revealing items of clothing?   Simple, because that's a major part of the commercial  appeal of women's golf. 


How many would choose to watch Beth Allen instead of that Paige bird?   Probably not many, yet Beth Allen is number one in our continent and the other one is more or less a model who's pretty good at golf. 

So who is worth more to sponsors, the one who sells sex, who most would go and see? Or the frumpy better player who frankly most have never heard of?


----------



## delc (Mar 11, 2016)

Three said:



			Because there are always too many people who refuse to admit the major influence of sex appeal in the women's game. 

All the good looking women players are at it, you only need to watch an LPGA event to see how many of the more attractive ones use their looks and figures.   Short shorts/skirts, skimpy tops etc.   

Why do you think that many of the LPGA players are allowed to wear these revealing items of clothing?   Simple, because that's a major part of the commercial  appeal of women's golf. 


How many would choose to watch Beth Allen instead of that Paige bird?   Probably not many, yet Beth Allen is number one in our continent and the other one is more or less a model who's pretty good at golf. 

So who is worth more to sponsors, the one who sells sex, who most would go and see? Or the frumpy better player who frankly most have never heard of?
		
Click to expand...

Strange the different dress codes between men and women in pro golf! Women are allowed to wear skimpy tops with no collars or sleeves, and very short skirts or shorts if they so choose. The men (apart from Tiger) have to wear shirts with collars and sleeves and long trousers.  :mmm:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2016)

This one opens up a bit of a dichotomy for me. The whole good and bad view is probably what it was designed to generate in the finest traditions of advertising (see Go Compare for reference).

On one hand we have a large swathe of people (many on here) saying the game needs to be more accessible to youth and youth is the future of the game. With many questions, queries and quandaries regrading how we get the good word out there. Sad indictment on society (IMO only) is that social media rules the hearts and minds of the vast majority of youth these days and, as Paige Spoiranac proves,  it has reach and ability to thrust anyone in to being a popular figure (at both ends of the scale as any Facebook users have probably had these "vine" makers thrust upon them whether they like it or not). The fact she is good looking (to some) is chicken and egg. She got "Instagram famous" by being good looking and it was that fame that thrust her to the eyes and ears of the Marketeers. Having a part ways decent golf game just allowed the marketeers to refine the product/audience target sector. 
So, Beth Allen is No.1 in the LET, however sadly due to the lack of reach of LET few people will have heard of her and a good [commercial] advertisement that does not make. It's sad but that's how advertising works, even companies selling you insurance for when you pop your clogs use famous faces. 
Paige Spiranac, whether we agree with the method or reasons or not, has a massive reach with this youth demograph that we insist is the future of our game and Callaway have leveraged that, as many companies probably will as her popularity on social media rises. 

I think there is a bit of an over reaction in some quarters though as lest we not forget that there are many, many people famous purely for being famous and devoid of any talent (Kardashians/Jenners, TOWIE etc etc) wheras I am not sure I would actually fancy my chances going up against Paige Spiranac on a golf course (can many of you honestly say otherwise?) - agree with the morals etc of the work or don't but having watched a few videos and VLOGs she certainly CAN play this game. So not a talentless wonder that the outrage seems to infer. 
She needs to do more work, like many but probably has the ability to get a tour card - would it all be so wrong then?

On the other hand, Marketeers have been using attractive people (men and ladies) to sell everything from Porridge Oats to cat food... Is it right? Morally, probably not. Is it effective? Clearly, otherwise it would stop. 

Is boycotting a company or product the answer? Well, it's double edged to me, on hand no.1 it isn't if everyone does it, the youth attraction gets lost (based on the premise of leveraging social media) and the game suffers. 
On hand no.2, it could work and cause a tide change in how advertisers target their audiences. They keep doing what they keep doing because it works. 

On a personal note, I couldn't give a monkeys about Ms Spiranac, her looks or her social media platform. I reckon my wife could take her . Is there a chance that she could be good for the game? Possibly, just possibly if social media is as powerful as we all believe it to be. 
I don't own or like or use any Callaway products so this has no bearing on my gear choices. But some it will influence and if those people are the young, the future of the game, then is it all really that bad?

Of course, as all of this thread proves, it's subjective and will always be so. The day the marketeers get everyone agreeing is a sad, sad (and possibly dangerous) day!. 
My tuppeny'orth,


----------



## Grieve14 (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't see the issue with it. I think shes great, comes across very well, has a personality, is pretty good at golf and is easy on the eye - why wouldn't you want her advertising your products? Like previously mentioned, I don't hear people kicking up a fuss when Beckham strolls on your TV in a skimpy pair of undies.


----------



## jamielaing (Mar 11, 2016)

You can say what you want about Paige however did you see what she did to that poor lad's pint? She'd be turfed out instantly for that!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			I don't hear people kicking up a fuss when Beckham strolls on your TV in a skimpy pair of undies.
		
Click to expand...

I think the point is Beckham is/was one of the best footballers in the world. If he played for Godalming Town i think we could then compare the two scenarios.


----------



## delc (Mar 11, 2016)

A lot of golfers on here could learn by watching Paige's swing. Particularly how beautifully in balance she stays.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2016)

delc said:



			A lot of golfers on here could learn by watching Paige's swing. Particularly how beautifully in balance she stays.  

Click to expand...

I've watched it quite a few times and I keep going dizzy.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 11, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I think the point is Beckham is/was one of the best footballers in the world. If he played for *Godalming Town* i think we could then compare the two scenarios.
		
Click to expand...

I had a short and stellar career with them when I was 18, are you saying I'm the Paige Spiranac of football? 

I personally think there would be a huge fuss made over me should I stroll onto your TV in a skimpy pair of undies... probably not positive fuss, but fuss nonetheless.


----------



## Grieve14 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I think the point is Beckham is/was one of the best footballers in the world. If he played for Godalming Town i think we could then compare the two scenarios.
		
Click to expand...

It has more to do with his appearance than footballing talent. I can assure you if he didn't look the way he did he would not appear in adverts for boxers. No-one would want to see Peter Beardsley modelling a pair of CK's would they?

Having a stunner in an advert to sell things isn't new - why are people so shocked about Paige?


----------



## CMNI (Mar 11, 2016)

Callaway have some of the best marketing on the go at the minute.  They are all over social media.  And as we can see here all over the forums.  

Why is this?  

Instead of spending all their budget they have selected golfers who are out trying to make the big time, they have staff running their snapchat, every day people using their products.  

Paige and the Bryan Bros (albeit Wes has just made the web.com tour) aren't pro's, they are big names in golf amongst the online community- especially state side.  No different than the me and my golf boys in their adidas gear.  They have a far bigger reach than most pros, and are a fraction of the price.

What is wrong with using them?   Paige isn't a random model, she is actually a very good golfer.  If you follow her social media you will see that. 

If she, or the Bryan pros make the PGA or LPGA Callaway will be quids in.  Look at what Speith has done for Under Armour.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 11, 2016)

delc said:



			A lot of golfers on here could learn by watching Paige's swing. Particularly how beautifully in balance she stays.  

Click to expand...

One of the huge advantages of the short skirts she wears is you can really watch what she does with her legs. Aside from the letching you can really learn a lot from that...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 11, 2016)

CMNI said:



			Callaway have some of the best marketing on the go at the minute.  They are all over social media.  And as we can see here all over the forums.  

Why is this?  

Instead of spending all their budget they have selected golfers who are out trying to make the big time, they have staff running their snapchat, every day people using their products.  

Paige and the Bryan Bros (albeit Wes has just made the web.com tour) aren't pro's, they are big names in golf amongst the online community- especially state side.  No different than the me and my golf boys in their adidas gear.  They have a far bigger reach than most pros, and are a fraction of the price.

What is wrong with using them?   Paige isn't a random model, she is actually a very good golfer.  If you follow her social media you will see that. 

If she, or *the Bryan pros make the PGA* or LPGA Callaway will be quids in.  Look at what Speith has done for Under Armour.
		
Click to expand...

Wesley qualified for the Web.com Tour for this season, and came T7 in his first event!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			One of the huge advantages of the short skirts she wears is you can really watch what she does with her legs. Aside from the letching you can really learn a lot from that... 

Click to expand...

I have.......













Letched, that is.


----------



## CMNI (Mar 11, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Wesley qualified for the Web.com Tour for this season, and came T7 in his first event! 

Click to expand...


Covered that in my comment  

They are a great example of why Callaway do this, and how it works.  Their followers aren't watching how they do in a given tournament, but rather their day to day golfing lives. Their story is all about how they are out there grinding, trying to make the cut. Thats why I follow their snapchat- which is plastered in Callaway logos. 

Paige is exactly the same.  I know this ad is cheesy and some find it in poor taste, but same can be said for an add McIlroy advert.  

Even Happy Gilmore pokes fun at how sponsors use advertising- https://youtu.be/YaQqj2PmBh4?t=19s 


Advertising is what it is.  If its how these golfers can make money to fund themselves while they try to make the tour then good on them.


----------



## freddielong (Mar 11, 2016)

As far as I am aware the advert was for Callaway not the LET so what is the problem?


----------



## Scott W (Mar 11, 2016)

Carly Booth is a middling LET player but has a big deal with Nike (wonder why) so whoever said no more Callaway can ad Nike to the list.

Had the pleasure of meeting her at a charity day last season where she and 19 other LET pros gave up their time for free to attend a pro am and auction, very articulate and good golfer

That said she (Carly) totally plays on it (see pic from Pro AM) and he Golf Punk Spread http://www.golfpunkhq.com/swingin-sirens/article/50-shades-of-carly


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2016)

Sex sells shocker.....


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2016)

Seen her on the Crossfield vlogs and she seems very genuine, and doesn't mind having the proverbial taken out of her.

Watched Carly Booth playing with Peter Finch, and she was playing up to the camera the whole time. Very full of herself, and I had to turn it off.

Shock horror, brash Brit, pleasant American.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 11, 2016)

Started watching the video, didnt bother with it all and turned it off. Really don't see what so many are gawping at.


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 11, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Started watching the video, didnt bother with it all and turned it off. Really don't see what so many are gawping at.
		
Click to expand...

Have a 2nd and 3rd look to watch the finer details of the video


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Seen her on the Crossfield vlogs and she seems very genuine, and doesn't mind having the proverbial taken out of her.

Watched Carly Booth playing with Peter Finch, and she was playing up to the camera the whole time. Very full of herself, and I had to turn it off.

Shock horror, brash Brit, pleasant American.
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked Carly, but I suppose she was trying a bit hard at times. Imagine if Carly and Crossfield made a video together, now that would be hard work.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 11, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			Have a 2nd and 3rd look to watch the finer details of the video
		
Click to expand...


Haven't watched it in it's entirety once yet.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2016)

Just watched it.  I can see how some females may thing it is demeaning to women golfers.  But on the other hand I can see how it is portraying an image that golf is not just a sport for badly dressed middle to old age blokes.  Which is a good thing. 

 6 of one.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Haven't watched it in it's entirety once yet.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I quite liked Carly, but I suppose she was trying a bit hard at times. Imagine if Carly and Crossfield made a video together, now that would be hard work.   

Click to expand...

I thought he had done one with her. I stand to be corrected of course


----------



## user2010 (Mar 11, 2016)

Is said video available on Redtube?:smirk:


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 11, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Is said video available on Redtube?:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

He wishes


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought he had done one with her. I stand to be corrected of course
		
Click to expand...

May be they have and I've erased it from my memory as he did do quite a few from a LET event not so long ago.


----------



## delc (Mar 12, 2016)

Scott W said:



			Carly Booth is a middling LET player but has a big deal with Nike (wonder why) so whoever said no more Callaway can ad Nike to the list.

Had the pleasure of meeting her at a charity day last season where she and 19 other LET pros gave up their time for free to attend a pro am and auction, very articulate and good golfer

That said she (Carly) totally plays on it (see pic from Pro AM) and he Golf Punk Spread http://www.golfpunkhq.com/swingin-sirens/article/50-shades-of-carly

View attachment 18709

Click to expand...

To be fair to Carly Booth and Nike, she was a top amateur (European No 1 I believe), and won a couple of tournaments early on in her pro career. She has since suffered a bit of a slump in form, but still has quite a social media following, so I can understand why Nike have stuck with her.

P.S. She has made the cut in the latest LET event, while No 1 ranked Beth Allen missed it!  :mmm:


----------



## Sweep (Mar 12, 2016)

I have to say I see nothing wrong with it, though I expected a lot of negative comments and to a degree I can understand them. I just think we have all gone too PC. The thing is females look like females. Males find them attractive. It's not sexist, it's biology. Now, we can try to deny it and we can try to cover them up, but in my view women should be free to dress and act how they please, just like men are. I accept its a shame that not all of us are as attractive as others and we have to make our way in life using different attributes. I, for example, am not as good looking as Becks nor indeed as good at football as he is. That is just life. This lady is very attractive but is clearly also very good at golf. If she kept topping the ball, I don't think Callaway would be using her.
I just think we all need to relax and see this stuff for what it is. A bit of unserious fluffy entertainment. Will it make me consider Callaway products? No. It's just a bit of fun in an all too serious world. We need to chill out.


----------

